# Dang...Wheww...it was only a cat!



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

A little excitement to spice up your dreams!

We had a possum walking the top of the fence last night, I thought Lilah was going to turn herself inside out trying to get it.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

We had a similar experience last summer. Asia was in the back of the yard by the fence and started going crazy snarling and lunging at something and then trying to climb the tree. She had treed a cat. She is good with cats we meet on our walks and with the neighbors cat but I think it is a different story when a cat is in "her" yard. Probably a territorial thing. Scared me though because I didn't know what it was at first as it was dark abd we get alot of deer and other wildlife as our propery borders a ravine area. At least we know they can be watch dogs when they need to be!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Eeek! Lucky kitty. Usually they're able to turn tail & whoop dog nose but I guess this cat wasn't so skilled. I'm guessing that cat will look for a safer shed. LOL

Poor Molly, I hope you have no more intruders.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Go Molly Sue!! :woot2: Hopefully that cat learned its lesson not to tread on "her" territory!!! :nono:


----------



## baileygrinch (Jan 9, 2008)

Every time we've been out today she's had to check the scene of the crime...sniffing...sniffing. It's like she's out there saying, "Here Kitty-kitty! " :311taunt-

I hope the cats keep stearing clear during our walks...and that it was only a territory thing.... 

Here's her face today! Happy Molly Sue!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

She's beautiful :heartbeat


----------

